# Những tác dụng làm đẹp bất ngờ của khoai môn



## uyenlam (4/9/18)

Khoai môn là 1 nguyên liệu vừa rẻ lại vừa hiệu quả trong việc làm đẹp cho làn da mà không phải ai cũng biết.

*Khoai môn có những tác dụng thần kỳ nào?*
Khoai môn có chứa hàm lượng chất đạm , tinh bột và chất xơ khá cao. Ngoài ra, trong khoai môn còn chứa nhóm vitamin A, C, B, E… cho cơ thể và làn da , có khả năng chống oxy hóa , giúp chống lại các chất gây lão hóa và tăng đề kháng cho da. Với 1 lượng nhỏ từ khoai môn bạn đã có thể cung cấp vô vàn dưỡng chất và vitamin cho làn da lẫn cơ thể.




_Những tác dụng làm đẹp bất ngờ của khoai môn (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Trị thâm và trắng da từ mặt nạ khoai môn*
Dù có rất nhiều dưỡng chất và lượng chất xơ, vitamin dồi dào, tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng biết đến giá trị của khoai môn trong việc làm đẹp .

Cũng giống như cà chua, chanh, bơ hoặc khoai tây, khoai môn cũng có thể áp dụng làm nguyên liệu làm đẹp phục vụ cho việc dưỡng da của chị em vào mỗi tuần.

*Cách làm mặt nạ khoai môn*
Bạn chỉ cần nghiền nhuyễn nửa củ khoai môn đã được gọt vỏ và làm sạch, sau đó tán nhuyễn cho đến khi khoai môn trở nên mịn nhất có thể.

Tiếp theo bạn trộn 1 ít sữa tươi cùng khoai môn đã được nghiền nhuyễn tạo thành hỗn hợp sệt. Dùng hỗn hợp đó đắp lên da của bạn trong khoảng 10 đến 15 phút, rửa lại bằng nước ấm và nước lạnh.

Do có chứa vitamin E và vitamin B khá nhiều so với các loại củ quả khác nên khoai môn sẽ có tác dụng trong việc làm mờ các vết thâm và làm mịn da 1 cách tối ưu nhất.

Thực hiện đắp mặt nạ khoai môn với sữa tươi khoảng 3 lần/ tuần bạn sẽ thấy được khác biệt rõ rệt trên gương mặt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

